# Yashica MAT 124G!



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

So, my girlfriend is terrible at keeping secrets but awesome at choosing gifts. For my birthday (in June...) she got me a Yashica MAT 124G in great form and full working order! Super excited about this, BUT - I have no idea what's next. I need film and I need to learn how to develop it. I also need to learn how to get it onto my computer (get my own scanner/take it somewhere/use the MFP's at work :lmao: ). 

It will arrive in the beginning of May and I'd like to try to be ready for it. Any input on film to get, techniques for using the camera/developing film, or any other input would be greatly appreciated!

Looks like I might be converting our apartment's bathroom into a dark room haha


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 15, 2014)

Why not move slowly. This is apparently all new to you, so why not get the camera and run a few rolls of color film through it to familiarize yourself with the camera's operation, then introduce yourself to DR processing. It just seems your mixing many variables at the same time. You can always digitize the color film and convert it to BW.

BTW, I owned a 124G and it was a very sharp lens which produced  good contrasty negatives


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

A fair approach, my issue is I like to dive into things. What would you recommend for getting the film developed?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2014)

Black and white 120 rollfilm...*for a total beginner*, I guess maybe the Patterson Universal rollfilm daylight developing tank. THIS EXACT ONE most likely: 

Paterson Universal Film Developing Tank with 1 Reel | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

For developer: Kodak HC-110 liquid concentrate is MY personal favorite, but* Kodak D-76* is available in powdered form in a foil bag, so it's MUCH less costly to ship:
Kodak D-76 Film Developer To Make 1 Gallon | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

For stop bath: Kodak Indicator Stop Bath, or vinegar-and-water,not kidding!: for fixer: since this is MAIL-ORDER, this exact *powdered* Kodak Fixer. Buy at least two bags. Black and White Chemicals | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

For film to shoot, start with a classic black and white, high-speed film, like *Kodak Tri-X* Pan in 120 roll size. Buy it by the 5-pack.
Kodak Tri-X 400 ISO120 Size TX - 5 pack | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

DO NOT BUY Kodak T-Max film and develop it in D-76....use the RIGHT developer for T Max and its T-Grain emulsion: T Max Developer!!!!


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2014)

Agreed ^^ 

(Edit: Agree with Rick. Derrell posted while I was still typing!)

You don't have to do everything at once. First, get a few rolls of film and figure out how to use the camera. The camera will need 120 film, which you can get easily online (I don't know how available it is in brick and mortar stores in DC). B&H and Adorama are not taking orders until the 23rd but that should still leave you plenty of time if the camera doesn't get to you until May. There's also Freestyle and even Amazon will sell 120 film.

Then send the film out to be developed. There's Dwayne's Photo A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo or The Darkroom to start  Film Developing at The Darkroom | Develop Film by Mail for $10 They will develop and scan the photos. Once you get a handle on the camera, then you can think about developing your own.

You don't want to have too many variables to overwhelm you at the beginning. Plus, I don't know where your girlfriend got the camera, but you might want to make sure it's in working order. 

And you don't need a full darkroom just to develop. You'd need that if you want to do wet printing, but I think that's definitely a 'down the road' thing. First figure out if you like film, then figure out if you like developing film, and THEN figure out if you like making your own wet prints.


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2014)

Though I also agree with Derrell about starting with TriX and if you do want to dive into developing immediately, go for the black and white chems to start. And Paterson tanks are pretty awesome.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you guys for the solid advice! I'll check out amazon and see if I can make use of my Prime account. Luckily DC is a pretty "hip" place so there will definitely be a few stores that will have supplies for me. It looks like I'll be sending my film out at first just to get my shooting skills in order. 

I really enjoy the technical side of photography so developing my own is very appealing to me.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darkroom work is very rewarding, but you'll have plenty of time. I really think mastering the camera first is a smart move


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Darkroom work is very rewarding, but you'll have plenty of time. I really think mastering the camera first is a smart move



Sounds reasonable, I'm willing to take it step-by-step if it means better results


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2014)

Well if you like a challenge, once you get a handle on the camera and film, you can try developing in Caffenol  It's a homemade black and white film developer made from instant coffee, Vitamin C powder, and washing soda. And sometimes salt.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2014)

I am using this little application on my iPhone 4 as a semi-spot, hand-held light meter. I shot some 120 rollfilm this weekend on my 1938-era Miniature Speed Graphic:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pocket-light-meter/id381698089?mt=8




The CAMERA's exposure system brightened this scene up with auto-gain...he is in heavy shaded conditions under a wildlife viewing area's extended roof, looking through the huge 60x narrow-field ,pedestal mounted telescope. I took a reading off of his cheek in STRONG backlighting, using ISO 100 for Ektachrome slide film. This is an automatic screen cap the Pocket Light Meter is set to capture...the beauty of this is that you HAVE AN AUTOMATIC PHOTOGRAPH made of a scene, subject, AND the exact light meter bracket area!!!!! This allows you to create your very own library of scenes, and full details of the light metering...on longer-distance meterings, you can see a lot more "scene"...this is a close-up reading.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

limr said:


> Well if you like a challenge, once you get a handle on the camera and film, you can try developing in Caffenol  It's a homemade black and white film developer made from instant coffee, Vitamin C powder, and washing soda. And sometimes salt.



...Can I eat it?



Derrel said:


> I am using this little application on my iPhone 4 as a semi-spot, hand-held light meter. I shot some 120 rollfilm this weekend on my 1938-era Miniature Speed Graphic:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pocket-light-meter/id381698089?mt=8
> 
> ...



Nice app! Downloading it now


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you like a challenge, once you get a handle on the camera and film, you can try developing in Caffenol  It's a homemade black and white film developer made from instant coffee, Vitamin C powder, and washing soda. And sometimes salt.
> ...



Wouldn't suggest it. I don't think it would do anything bad - not in small quantities anyway - but judging by the smell, it would taste remarkably bad. I do find myself craving a proper cup of coffee whenever I develop, though


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be sure to keep that in mind  thanks for the recipe I made a note for when I'm ready to give developing a shot


----------



## limr (Apr 15, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> I'll be sure to keep that in mind  thanks for the recipe I made a note for when I'm ready to give developing a shot



I started this thread a while ago:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/darkroom/349812-caffenol-thread.html

The traditional developers are probably easier to start with and there's no reason to avoid them if you're using a municipal sewage system and can dump the developers. It's not good to do so, however, with a private septic system, which is one of the reasons I'm sticking to Caffenol. But if and when you might want to give it a try, let me know!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll definitely want to try it out, and I'll absolutely let you know! I'm in an apartment, so no worries about a septic system. However the whole place is 'green' (LEED cert, etc) and I'm sure they'd appreciate me using non-chems. Or at least less chems... :geek:uke:


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 15, 2014)

Having 120 file developed has become so expensive ($10-15 per 12 shot roll + shipping) that I'd jump right into developing and scanning  your own.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 16, 2014)

B&W film and an orange, yellow and green filter.  To start.

Using Coloured Filters in Black and White Photography | Photography Mad

Filters in Black and White Photography

those will get you started


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 16, 2014)

djacobox372 said:


> Having 120 file developed has become so expensive ($10-15 per 12 shot roll + shipping) that I'd jump right into developing and scanning  your own.



It is pricey.... But I don't know how often I'll get to shoot with it at first. I'll certainly switch to developing my own, but I like the idea of leaving the variable of development quality to the pros. This was if I'm screwing something up I at least know it's not something in my development process haha.



Mike_E said:


> B&W film and an orange, yellow and green filter.  To start.
> 
> Using Coloured Filters in Black and White Photography | Photography Mad
> 
> ...



Great info in on those sites, thanks Mike


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 16, 2014)

Developing film is pretty easy if you can follow directions, it is really all about putting chemicals into a tank in the right order and for the right amount of time. If you mess up, it doesn't tend to be in ways will generate small errors that lead to inconsistent photographs. It is much more common to make mistakes that lead to ruining the entire roll.


----------



## timor (Apr 16, 2014)

Mike_E said:


> B&W film and an orange, yellow and green filter.  To start.
> 
> Using Coloured Filters in Black and White Photography | Photography Mad
> 
> ...


Mike, you are so right about the filters, BUT, point Matt in direction where he actually can buy those filters. Mat 124 has BAY-1 filter mount, nothing else. Almost impossible to find original filters (I never seen one), maybe is possible to find this:
http://www.rollaweek.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/bay-1-to-52mm-31.jpg
somewhere:
Bay 1 Adapter | eBay


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 16, 2014)

curtyoungblood said:


> Developing film is pretty easy if you can follow directions, it is really all about putting chemicals into a tank in the right order and for the right amount of time. If you mess up, it doesn't tend to be in ways will generate small errors that lead to inconsistent photographs. *It is much more common to make mistakes that lead to ruining the entire roll.*



I'd like to avoid that too... LOL


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks again for all the help, figured I'd post a shot of the camera here for anyone curious


----------



## timor (May 6, 2014)

Sweet camera. What you gonna shoot ? Colour or b&w ?


----------



## limr (May 6, 2014)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing pictures FROM the camera!


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 6, 2014)

Haha yes of course! I plan to shoot both, but I may start with B&W


----------



## unpopular (May 9, 2014)

limr said:


> And sometimes salt.



Love Cafenol photographers. They'll just put random stuff in the mix for good measure.


----------



## terri (May 9, 2014)

Looks like it's in excellent condition - congrats!    

Now get out there and shoot.      Have fun!!  I'm guessing you are about to fall in love.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 9, 2014)

Bay 1 filters are a bit of a pain to find. I just got rid of one. If I still had it, I would be sending it your way right now, since I currently don't have any Rolleiflexes/TLRs. eBay is your best bet for them-you can often find them in lots.


----------

